# AML Rail clamps



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd try some of their new rail clamps, our club dealer Kidmans treeless farm has them and after opening the pack and laying one out. I realized they look almost the same as Hillmans. I have Hillmans and splitjaw. ( they look like they were cut from the same machine.) They are cheaper and brass. They use the same allen as hillmans, splitlessjaw is too big.

Once I find my track under the snow I may try some out.
Has anyone else recived any of these? I have a bunch of AML brass track I got from HLDs Hobbies presale on track. I love it.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw these listed but wanted to see them in person so I went to Ridge rd to see if they had them. They instead showed me the new Aristo clamps (I use their stainless track). I bought some of the Aristo and have to say they work better than I thought they would. Screws make direct contact to the rails straight down and clamp pretty good. One did not tighten securely. On closer inspection, one screw did not go in fully so I worked with it untill it did. The best thing is that you can use them as power connects anywhere you need them which is great dealing with stainless and needing to separate power districts. I also have split jaw, Hillmans, and aristo plated clamps in use.
Sorry for the subject change. I hope this helps someone looking at clamps, Joe


----------

